# Citation format - which to use



## silence882 (Aug 25, 2006)

Quick question for anyone who knows...

When citing documents in scientific literature, which format should I be using?

I've always used Chicago or MLA since most of my papers have been on humanities subjects. Neither of those formats seem appropriate for scientific pursuits, so I'm hoping someone knows of a different format that would work well in botany. (I always use Citation to create my bibliographies... no way am I unlazy enough to write them out by hand.)

Thanks,

--Stephen


----------



## gore42 (Aug 25, 2006)

Stephen,

Different publications have different guidelines, and they are provided to authors so that they can match them when submitting for publication. I'd take a look at the website for a well respected journal in your area of interest and download their format guide, it will tell you which format to use (and probably give examples).

- Matthew Gore


----------



## adiaphane (Aug 26, 2006)

Biology/natural sciences use the CBE style, I believe. It stands for the Council of Biology Editors, so that makes sense. Here's a link:

http://library.osu.edu/sites/guides/cbegd.php


----------



## Rick (Aug 27, 2006)

Since I can never remember, I just look for a citation in the journal I'm writing for to see what they do.

Basically what Matt said, and Adiaphane is right too.


----------



## silence882 (Aug 27, 2006)

Thanks for the answers! I will select the CBE style in Citation, given that I'm not actually writing for a journal.

--Stephen


----------



## ScottMcC (Aug 31, 2006)

1. Authorlastname Initials. Otherauthorlastname Initials. "Title of Article." Journal Name. Year; Volume, number: page numbers.

Such as...


1. Cameron DD, Leake JR, Read DJ. "Mutualistic mycorrhiza in orchids: evidence from plant-fungus carbon and nitrogen transfers in the green-leaved terrestrial orchid Goodyera repens." New Phytol. 2006;171(2):405-16. 

2. Hsiao YY, Tsai WC, Kuoh CS, Huang TH, Wang HC, Wu TS, Leu YL, Chen WH, Chen HH. "Comparison of transcripts in Phalaenopsis bellina and Phalaenopsis equestris (Orchidaceae) flowers to deduce monoterpene biosynthesis pathway." BMC Plant Biol. 2006; Jul 13; 6:14. 

This is the format they use for medline citations. www.pubmed.gov


----------



## Heather (Sep 20, 2006)

Is there an official way to cite a web site?


----------



## ScottMcC (Sep 21, 2006)

Author, if available. Name of Website. Online: http://www.urlhere.com. Updated: date. Accessed: date.

such as

Slippertalk. Online: http://www.slippertalk.com. Updated: 21 Sep 2006. Accessed: 21 Sep 2006.


----------

